# snowplowing contracts



## moneymike77 (Aug 1, 2005)

*snowplowing contracts need help on them*

hello,
this is my first time on this web sight .this will be my first season for snowplowing for myself and i'm looking for some samples of some snow plowing contracts if someone can give me some web sites to look at or some samples of their i would really appreciate it alot and on how much extra to charge for salting sidewalks and snowblowing them.

Thanks Mike


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

For contracts: http://www.sima.org/

For salting pricing: Do a search on this site using "salting" as a keyword. Should bring up a lot of reading. A lot of different ideas of how to price. The search feature is on the blue bar above these posts.


----------

